# Dutch Babies



## Alix (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't remember who was asking about these, but here is the recipe that we all love.

1/2 cup oil
1 1/2 cups milk
6 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour


You make this in your blender. Check each egg before you put it in to be sure it is OK, add milk and oil and buzz for a minute or so. Set to a lower speed and put in the flour sloooooowly. When it is smooth pour into greased ramekins or long, shallow, narrow baking dishes (what are they called again?). Bake for 20 - 30 minutes in a 350 oven. Be sure not to fill dishes too full. 1/3 or 1/2 is PLENTY in each dish. 

They puff up beautifully and ideally should have a well in the middle when done. Fill with berries and drizzle with maple syrup. Also nice sprinkled with icing sugar.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jun 18, 2006)

Alex..is this about the same as "popovers"...if so...yum!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2006)

are these the same thing as what I call German pancakes?


----------



## corazon (Jun 18, 2006)

I made dutch babies this morning for Dad day breakfast. I even took photos because bucky was asking about it. Great minds, Alix. My recipe is a little different though-
_This is a recipe for a 10 inch pan, I use an ovenproof skillet._
_4 TBS butter_
_3 eggs_
_3/4 cup flour_
_3/4 cup milk_
_Put 4 TBS butter into a pan and put it in a 425* oven._
_While the butter melts, whirl the eggs in a blender at high speed for 1 minute. Add milk and then flour and blend for 30 more seconds._
_When butter is melted and starting to brown, pour in the batter and _
_bake for 20-25 minutes._
_And then pray that it comes out of the oven all pouffy and bowl like. _
_Add fruit, whipped cream and a little powdered sugar._
My baby wasn't as bowl like as it could have been. Dh said he preffered this to crepes! It tastes almost like a pancake smeared with butter. yum


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm having an operation tomorrow so can't eat or drink anything tonight. Doubtless I'd be impressed anyway, but in this condition I could almost devour the photos! Great looking Dutch babies - I just have to give this a go soon!


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2006)

mudbug, yes I think I have heard these called German pancakes. We first had them on our honeymoon on Galiano Island and have loved them ever since. 

Cora, yours looks yummy! We just do ours in individual sized pans for convenience.


----------



## corazon (Jun 18, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Cora, yours looks yummy! We just do ours in individual sized pans for convenience.


Individuals is a great idea, My dad just always made a big one.  I just might try individuals next time.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 19, 2006)

wow, thank you ladies!!!

great pics and recipes!!!! 

anyone know the history behind the name?


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey buckytom, I just did a little research and it appears that the "Dutch" is more Penn Dutch and therefore German in origin. I guess Penn Dutch Babies was too long a name. LOL.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow... never heard of "Dutch babies" (well, although I found so many of Dutch boys are very, very cute... ), the recipe and the pic of Cora resemble very much to Yorkshire pudding, of which recipe I was wishing for for a long time!!  (they are savoury, though...)  I must give it a try!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2006)

Yorkshire puddings are similar, but I have to say...I SUCK at making those. I have a friend who makes the best ones ever though. I'll hit her up for her recipe and post it for you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanx Alix!!  I will be on the look out for it!!


----------



## Sabrine (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds interesting 

Do you think i can use this recipe for appetizers? I'm thinking about using, cheese, ham, tuna, things like that.


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure how that would work Sabrine, but give it a go. 

urmaniac...posting Yorkshire pudding recipe in Breads.


----------



## carolmills (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a little thing this evening so I whipped up Corazon's version of this.  The recipe didnt signify all purpose or self rising flour so i used all purpose. It came out very bowl like (I made mine in a 9 inch deep dish pie pan) and pretty brown, but very "crepe like", The picture you show, Corazone looks more cakey... Did you use self rising flour?  

It was very good, but anything using fresh fruit and real cream will almost always be goooooooooooooood! 

Thanks for the recipes and the education, yall.  I had never heard of Dutch Babies before either!!

cam


----------



## corazon (Jun 19, 2006)

carolmills said:
			
		

> I had a little thing this evening so I whipped up Corazon's version of this. The recipe didnt signify all purpose or self rising flour so i used all purpose. It came out very bowl like (I made mine in a 9 inch deep dish pie pan) and pretty brown, but very "crepe like", The picture you show, Corazone looks more cakey... Did you use self rising flour?


glad you enjoyed it so much!  Like you, I used ap flour.  It is similar to a very thick crepe, IMO.  From the photo, it probably does look more cake like than yours because my pan was larger and my babies didn't have the bowl depth that yours did.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 20, 2006)

Sabrine,

I've never made a Dutch baby either, but I bet it would be gorgeous with a scrambled egg and smoked salmon filling! Perhaps with some asparagus tips too... Or slivers of smoked ham... Or whatever you fancy.

I imagine you could whip up some lovely appetisers, variants on the vol-au-vent theme and much easier to eat - no pastry crumbs embarrassing parents-in-law, for example.

I'm definitely going to give this a go this weekend.


----------



## corazon (Jun 20, 2006)

I think a savory filling would be great!  Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, Carol - Noticed you're new here, and from NC  - I'm 1 state down in SC!

Little note re 'self-rising' flour, which is mostly used in Southern states.  Most recipes will use all purpose flour unless 'self-rising' flour is specified.  So if it's not listed, you can pretty much assume it's the all purpose kind.  

Self-rising is so common here in the South, that there have been times in the past when I actually had trouble finding regular all purpose!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 8, 2006)

Corazon, question about your recipe - in the ingredients list, it says 4 tablespoons, but in the instructions it says 4 oz. - which is correct?  TIA!


----------



## CSemerad (Dec 31, 2006)

I joined this group to find the best Dutch Baby recipe that was the easiest to make and also rises the best. We have a winner! I tried the recipe out put up by Corazon90 above, and it was awesome! It rose so high I thought it was going to hit the top of the oven, and it tasted wonderful. The kids had requested a Dutch Baby, and I was tired of having them flat and undercooked. I guess the big secret is preheating the pan and also browning the butter before pouring in the batter. Thanks you guys!!


----------



## corazon (Dec 31, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed the recipe CSemerad and welcome to dc!


----------

